# knit/crochet group in Raleigh/Wake Forest, NC area?



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Does anyone know of any knit/crochet groups in the Raleigh/Wake Forest area? I'm not looking for a charity group (my charitable efforts are in a different area) but for a group that meets weekly or biweekly just to sit and stitch. 

Or if such a group doesn't exist, perhaps I could organize one? 

Feel free to post here or PM me. Thanks!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Try the shops--Great Yarns in Raleigh, Downtown Knits in Apex, Warm & Fuzzy in Cary, Cozy on 9th St in Durham.

In Durham, The King's Knitters meet at Christ the King Moravian Church Thurs. 10-12. Charity projects done, but only as much as one wants to contribute.

The Yarn Ministry at Holy Infant Catholic Church in Durham--1st and 3rd Thurs. 7-8:30. Primarily a charity group, but all welcome and no production quotas.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

@lakesideladyknits--thanks for the suggestions. I'm looking for someplace other than yarn shops, as I'm very allergic to wool, and even the dust in the air at yarn shops can set off my asthma :-(


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Last I knew, there was a group that met--perhaps Tues. nites-- at University Mall in Chapel Hill. It's been a while since I was over there when they were, so if it's still active, I don't know.

Any of the public libraries doing a group? One branch in Durham did for a while.


----------



## beverlyH (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello Priscilla. Welcome to the KP. I too am looking for a
knit/crochet group in Charlotte NC (Steele Creek area).
If I hear of one in Raleigh where my daughter lives I will
let you know. I am also interested in any needlecraft group
in my area for senior citizens.


----------

